# The ultimate lighter?



## lasercrazy

My lighter accidentally got flushed down the /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif recently... don't ask. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Anyway I wanted to know what the best lighter in the world was.


----------



## jtice

I here alot about the Windmill lighters, but they seem alittle on the large side to me.
Seems to be overkill rubber padding on them.

I'll have to keep an eye on this thread, I have been thinking of getting something nice for my EDC bag.
Though, I just got a cheapo torch for it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## lasercrazy

I found this I like the idea of the 2 in 1 flames. Anything better out there? Windmill lighters have some ignition problems, but seem to be ok lighters. I just wanted something better. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Longbow

Lazercrazy, in answer to your original question: Bic, that is, after you remove the child-proof device.


----------



## sotto

Lazercrazy:

If you haven't already, just do yourself a favor and get a plastic Cricket piezo-electric lighter and give it a try. I think you'll be amazed. They have a mini-size and a "normal" sorta Bic size for longer burn time. I've had the normal-sized one in my pocket for two years and it's still 2/3's full of fluid and lights everytime. As I've said before, I've dunked mine underwater, blew the water out, and it's lit right up. You can spend a lot more money but you'll be hard pressed to get a better lighter.

BTW, Walmart at 6th and Vermont here in LA has 'em. They used to even have a really nice bulletproof metal case with a fliptop that the mini-sized lighters fit in.


----------



## Commander

This is what many say is the best out there:






Vector - Finde more info here 

Stay a way from WINDMILL – ok lighter but not the best IMO.


----------



## JimH

[ QUOTE ]
*Commander said:*
This is what many say is the best out there:





Vector - Finde more info here 


[/ QUOTE ]

I do a lot of 4 wheeling above 8000 feet altitude. I wanted a lighter the was pretty much impervious to wind, water, and altitude. After doing a lot of research I bought the lighter pictured here for around $70. 

Let me just say it is worth every penny. It never fails to light the first strike no matter what the conditions, be it monsoon or high altitude or both. I have used it in all of these conditions, so this is the voice of experience.

Also, what they say in their advertising about using less fuel seems to be true. It just never seems to run out of fuel. The fuel level viewing window is great.

After carrying this lighter for some time now, I wouldn't even think about carrying anything else. IMHO this is the perfect survival lighter


----------



## lasercrazy

I'm torn between the GEAR and PINNACLE. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif I really like the shape of the GEAR, but the PINNACLE has the duel flame which is cool. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif It seems that the GEAR has an adjustable flame level, but it doesn't say for the PINNACLE. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## cy

Here is my 50's Ronson Veriflame Windlite. Made in Germany, body is ultra-durable hard chrome. adjustable flame w/flint


----------



## lasercrazy

Nice, does it use butane or lighter fluid?


----------



## cy

Ronson Veriflame Windlite uses butane and has a nice capacity. Uses flint w/easily changed mixture control. should handle high altitudes without problems. but I personally have not taken it to 12,000ft. 

years ago I did a two week self contained trip thru the Titons mountains. I depended upon the flint ignitor on my MSR stove and waterproof matches.

edit: a mini Bic gets my vote for a reliable cheap lighter for camping. I carry several for backups.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

I've been serching for a good lighter too. One problem on most of the ones I've either bought or considered has been that the cap doesn't open close to 180 degrees. The ones that open only 90 degrees get in the way when trying to light something other than a smoke.

The pics of the Brunton Helios look good but I can't find someone that actually has them in stock.

Also watch the Windmill ones. The hinge on cap is plastic. It may be armored but that and the ignition problem mentioned above keep mine in a drawer not in a b-o-b.


----------



## Skyline

I have Windmill black armored lighter. It's "ok", nothing particularly special. If I was shopping for another "lighter", I'd get a PB-207 Micro Pocket Torch:






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cobb

I just use bic, then for the windy situations I use a butane one you click. When you click it, it uncovers the flame.


----------



## DaGunn

I have owned a number of Blazer lighters. I keep this one in my BOB.




It has one very hot blue flame.





Dave


----------



## sotto

Try this test with your lighter. Run the sink full of water. Take your lighter and hold it completely under the water and swish it around for 30 seconds or so. Take it out, blow/shake the water out, and see if it'll light. I just did this with my Cricket piezo lighter and within about 2 minutes of the dunking it was lighting again with every click. I'd enjoy knowing the comparative results of these tests with the lighters mentioned above.


----------



## JimH

Great test - great challenge. 

I filled a sink full of water then I took my Vector Gear lighter and plunged it into the sink. I swished it around vigorously for 1 full minute. When I pulled it out of the water, I immediately flipped the cover open without even shaking the water off. I hit the striker and the lighter fired up on the first strike.

I think I'll stick with my Vector Gear - I don't see how it could get any better.


----------



## Commander

[ QUOTE ]
*JimH said:*
Great test - great challenge. 

I filled a sink full of water then I took my Vector Gear lighter and plunged it into the sink. I swished it around vigorously for 1 full minute. When I pulled it out of the water, I immediately flipped the cover open without even shaking the water off. I hit the striker and the lighter fired up on the first strike.

I think I'll stick with my Vector Gear - I don't see how it could get any better. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cool! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Please /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif me out here. What is the weight of this beauty?


----------



## Mark2

I've used a Brunton Helios for quite some time now, it's a very nice and reliable lighter.


----------



## cy

Ok, did the 2min dunk test with my 50's Ronson Veriflame Windlite.

after shaking off some water. Didn't light on the first try, but had it going within 5seconds. Flint with butane is a rugged combo. 

This is the only hard chrome lighter, I'm aware of. Hard Chrome is very expensive and eviromentally unfriendly to plate. Usually reserved for industrial uses like oil field equipment.


----------



## sotto

Ha ha. Nice lighter Cy, and great performance for an old timer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif.


----------



## Sinjz

Does anybody know where to get something similar to that Mirco Pocket Torch that Skyline listed, cheap? Anybody want to trade one for a crappy Colibri I have and don't use? Or maybe a brass Zippo I have sitting here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I like the form factor of that thing as long as I can lock it so it doesn't light by accident while sitting in my BOB.


----------



## sotto

Sinjz:

Every 7-11 store around LA has (or had) that model or something very similar for about $5 last time I looked into it (about 2 yrs ago).


----------



## Mr_Dead

I was very disappointed in the Windmill, would not recommend it to anyone.

Mine has filled with water every time it's been dunked, 0-rings notwithstanding. It doesn't hold much fuel, and doesn't seem to retain the fuel it has for very long either. Mine has developed a "timing" problem in that it only ignites if you push the plunger slowly. If you push it quickly, it will never light. In trying to dry it out when it's gotten soaked, I became all too aware that unless you're VERY careful about one pin that's only held in place by the outer case, when you take the mechanism out, you suddenly have several pieces of a Chinese puzzle in your hands, some tiny and delicate, with no clue as to how to get it back together. The first time took me an hour under ideal conditions.

The first time I tried to light a lantern with one it almost melted the flip top. It's plastic, and doesn't get out of the way...

To my mind, they are overrated and overpriced.

I have no experience with the Brunton Helios, but I can't help but notice that if you subtract all that huge rubber armoring, it looks a great deal like a Windmill. I guess I don't like it if it's a Windmill, and I'm not reassured if it's a clone, either. Nor does it look pocketable.

I'm looking at the Vector Gear and muttering...


----------



## [email protected]

Sinjz, I've had multiple micro torches, and in my experience the piezo element starts to fail fairly soon... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
They do look cool though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy

does anyone know about Solo lighters. they claim US military use. $17.95

http://www.basegear.com/solostormmetal.html


----------



## Mr_Dead

I have one. It cost me $14, and actually did better than the Windmill... but not great.

They claim US military use on the package, too, but it's hard to believe, since it said it was made in China.

It works pretty well. The latching/locking mechanism is just plastic, and not that durable, and the black finish on mine was very fragile and is now worn very badly... but it still works. 

I carried it for a couple of months, then put it in a drawer, and 6 months or so later when I checked it, the butane was gone. I have another lighter that has held the butane for 20+ years, and all disposables seem to, but I guess the Storm doesn't.


----------



## Frangible

[ QUOTE ]

I was very disappointed in the Windmill, would not recommend it to anyone.


[/ QUOTE ]

Windmill *sucks*! I've been through 4 of them now and none have worked. Absolute garbage! I paid money and still don't have a working product.


----------



## cy

thanks mr dead, was getting ready to oder a solo, but will can order.

So it looks like Victor... only good feedback so far. but I still don't trust pizo's


----------



## Sinjz

[ QUOTE ]
*sotto said:*
Sinjz:

Every 7-11 store around LA has (or had) that model or something very similar for about $5 last time I looked into it (about 2 yrs ago). 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll have to get to a 7-11 and check, but if I can't find one would you be able to pick one or two up and ship to me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif Believe it or not, 7-11's are few and far between in NYC. We don't even have a Fry's or Walmart! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Bart, why does the piezo thing fail? Those Micro Pocket Torches do look cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif and I like the fact that they don't have the cap blocking me from reaching stuff. I tried lighting a candle (already in a voltive) and the flip cap made it so hard for me to get the flame to the wick!!! ANNOYING!


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure why, maybe a cheap made element? the spark seems to get smaller over time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## ernsanada

I got a couple of lighters from www.butanelight.com , he has some nice reasonably price lighters. The lighters come with butane, no charge for shipping. I have not had any problems with both lighters yet.


----------



## Sinjz

Doesn't it just need the smallest of sparks to ignite the butane? I've now read several times people don't like piezo thing. What's the alternative?

Thanks for the link ernsanada. I just checked it out and all these lighters cost so little! Why the heck did I think my Colibri was worth $30-40 dollars?!?!


----------



## [email protected]

Flint lighters still are the most reliable IMHO...


----------



## DaGunn

As it relates to the Blazer lighters. They require triple-filtered butane or it burns very dirty and deposits carbon on the nozzle and reduces its conductivity and more difficult to light. The lighter has an air-intake that acts like a carbeurator to mix fuel and air. It actually has a small sponge filter over the air intake to prevent particles from clogging the jet. Dip a q-tip in alcohol and clean the jet nozzle, take the sponge filter out and rinse it off and it is pretty reliable-- piezio electric or not. I have had one in my fishing vest for over five years and when ever I needed it to light up... it did. I approach this lighter maintenance just I would for my auto -- I use premium gas, change the oil every 3k, air filter when needed, and have the plugs replaced with every tune-up and it runs very well and reliable. 

Just my $ .02
Dave


----------



## sotto

My regular maintenance for my cheap Cricket piezo lighter consists of regularly carrying it in my pants pockets with lint, sand, grit, flashlights with aggressive knurling, pocket knives, bunches of keys, leaky pens, coins and other junk. Then, every now and then to prove a point I drown it in the sink. I never do anything elso to it, and it's worked everytime for over two years. 

Did I mention I like it very much? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## JimH

Take your "cheap Cricket piezo" up to 8000 feet, then report back to us how well it did.


----------



## cy

just took daguns advice and put the alchol swab to my 50's Ronson Windlite. emptied out the butane, bleed it and refilled with high grade butane (not ronson butane). 

my 50+ year old ronson is happier and working better now with a more consistant flame.


----------



## sotto

JimH: 

Although I know high elevations are a potential issue, I frequently go up to 8000 feet in the San Bernadinos and I can't ever recall having problems with any butane lighters, including the Cricket, those inexpensive blowtorch type lighters, and the longish barbecue/fireplace lighters. Maybe this would not be the case at higher elevations though.


----------



## riscfaktor

The Blazer PB-207 is an excellent muli-use lighter. I carried one for years until I finally lost it--never had any problems with it except for the black finish getting worn off. Works great for heat-shrink tubing, emergency soldering, as well as being a great windproof lighter.

The ones you see in convenient stores/gas stations for $5 are cheap knock-offs, and not genuine Blazer brand. I am looking to get another one, but due to some U.S. regulations 
they are not available for sale to the general public.


----------



## greenlight

I agree with sotto, partially. I only take a cheap lighter when I go snowboarding (who wants to drop a 50$ lighter in the snow or off the lift). Sometimes there is trouble lighting because of the wind or lighter type, but I get the job done. A cricket would be a good bet to keep you from chewing up your thumb on the flint wheel.


----------



## Lightbringer

I just tried the dunk test with an eddie bauer (colibri) lighter from target (about $20). It lit first strike after...pretty good.

Anyone else have the burnton helios with good luck? BTW....i think tadgear has them instock.


----------



## lasercrazy

[ QUOTE ]
*riscfaktor said:*
The Blazer PB-207 is an excellent muli-use lighter. I carried one for years until I finally lost it--never had any problems with it except for the black finish getting worn off. Works great for heat-shrink tubing, emergency soldering, as well as being a great windproof lighter.

The ones you see in convenient stores/gas stations for $5 are cheap knock-offs, and not genuine Blazer brand. I am looking to get another one, but due to some U.S. regulations 
they are not available for sale to the general public. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you find a place to get one tell me. I'm interested in getting one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Edit: Amazon has them here , but you have to have a business or some BS to buy one. Anyone willing to buy one for me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cobb

I think when my dad soked he used a cricket. It was a black click type lighter. I will try one next time I go to 7-11. I seem to use a bic every few months and believe I have no spares. Well, one in my wheelchair, one in my smoking room and the torch one.


----------



## darkgear.com

This Guy is selling the lighter version of the PB-207. Not as cool looking but no restrictions like the PB-207.


----------



## riscfaktor

Yes, forgot to add that. The lighters do not carry the same restrictions as the torches because they aren't considered multi-use. I was looking at getting one of those but read a bad review somewhere (sorry don't remember the link). They may be fine, just I have actually owned the PB-207.


----------



## sotto

Cy:

I picked up an old Ronson Gas Windlite like yours over the weekend and fueled it up. It lights fine, but if you hold it up to your ear, it sounds maybe like the gas is leaking out slowly. Does yours make any sound? Do you have to keep the flame adjustment turned way down or something?

Also, BTW I ran across an address for Ronson Repair Services, Perry Grover, P.O. Box 9480, Glendale, CA 91226, 818-543-7621.


----------



## [email protected]

How about this one? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## InTheDark

I used to collect lighters before I found flashlights, so I've seen or have a lot of these lighters. One thing you should be aware of is that almost all of those "torch" lighters use similar, if not the exact same, internals. So the difference in price will not get you a better lighting mechnism. They are all nice, but if I had to choose one lighter for an emergency that I know would work, I'd still go for a cheap bic lighter. A lot of the torch ones aren't very reliable in wet and dirty conditions (I assume it has something to do with the small orifices), and can be picky with the different fuels. Also, the piezo ignition doesn't work as reliably as flints. Try dunking one in water, but open it first if it's in a waterproof case. Because it might work as long as it's sealed, but if water does get in, you have to really blow it out good before it'll work. Plus it seems to use fuel a lot lot faster than a normal lighter. I don't need to mention the problems with zippo's and water /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

I still carry one because they're fun to play and they're very useful in certain situations. Like lighting a candle in a glass, or lighting a whole bunch of birthday candles, or lighting a cigarette in the wind. As for using them in high altitudes, I've used regular butane ones over 10,000 ft before, and as long as I kept the lighter warm, I haven't had too much trouble.

If you just want a lighter to impress people, why stop with just one torch flame? Get one of these, people always seem to want to play with it.

Triple Flame


----------



## cy

[ QUOTE ]
*sotto said:*
Cy:

I picked up an old Ronson Gas Windlite like yours over the weekend and fueled it up. It lights fine, but if you hold it up to your ear, it sounds maybe like the gas is leaking out slowly. Does yours make any sound? Do you have to keep the flame adjustment turned way down or something?

Also, BTW I ran across an address for Ronson Repair Services, Perry Grover, P.O. Box 9480, Glendale, CA 91226, 818-543-7621. 

[/ QUOTE ]

mine is holding tight. A 50 year old lighter will need service at some point. I'm thinking of send mine in for service, while parts are still available. 

It would be worth $20 or so to have all new parts. 

So how do you like the form factor? look inside the cover, notice the frost just inside. That's the signiture of hardchrome. notice how carrying it around your pocket with keys etc. will not scratch it.

I love mine!!! the only drawback would be additional grams over a plastic lighter.


----------



## jtice

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
How about this one? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


A fellow friend/CPF Member was kind enough to send me one of these. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I like it, especially for the Price, I had to adjust the ignition wire alittle, but now it works pretty good.
Seems well made, metal body, etc.

-John


----------



## sotto

Bart and jtice:

I like those blowtorch lighters but the two I have can be a bit finicky (carbon, lint?). Most of the time they work great.

Cy:

Yes, I see the frost. Also, I noticed mine has ribs on each of the narrow sides rather than smooth like yours. Another difference is mine has a gold plated shield that says "Ronson Gas" where yours has the words Ronson stamped in the flip-top. Mine has a registered trademark symbol "R" with the word Ronson next to it on the bottom. Underneath that is "Woodbridge, N.J., USA", and then a U.S. pat. number. I think the flip-top spring in mine might need adjusting. It has a nice "Zippo" flip sound, but doesn't seal real tightly when closed.

Oh, and I just discovered it will put out about a 6 inch tongue of flame on the high-setting. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## cy

sotto, ya it's a torch on high. I like my old Ronson a lot, it's a pleasure to use. wish you weren't having problems with it holding fuel. 

let me know how you come out on the repairs.


----------



## Polarbear2323

Hi, 

What does everyone think of the Solo Storm? Has anyone used one? http://www.getlit.com/nhtml/storm.shtml


-Steve-


----------



## matrixshaman

cy - Vector makes a butane that uses flints also. Not sure about it's other qualities but they sound like quality lighters.


----------



## SolarFlare

I've got one of these http://www.1sks.com/store/brunton-firelight.html should satisfy flashaholics too! the tail can be taken completely off and used as a little night light. It also has a little mirror inside the lid for signalling.


----------



## matrixshaman

My Brunton firelight has always had difficulty in lighting - not a good lighter - or at least the one I have but it is possible it is the altitude here - close to 5000'.


----------



## yuandrew

I used to use one of these. Too bad it's not refillable but it was useful for stuff I normally do with a torch-flame lighter. The good thing is that the long stem keeps the hair on your hand from getting singed






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## GarageBoy

Flint with fluid or butane is the best for reliability. Zippo+ extra fluid.


----------



## cy

Sorry to report my vintage Ronson is not holding it's butane charge. 

Sotto, did you ever get your Ronson repaired? 

I guess it's back to using mini-bic's../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## xochi

Has anyone used the Colibri CX Gear "Adventurer" lighter? This lighter uses flints for ignition has an o-ring seal cap, built in compass (yeee haw!!), flint storage , and "altitude ignition" system (or some such marketing speak). Apparently they are going for the camp fire crowd with this one. This lighter isn't pictured with the "blowtorch" type flame (on the colibri site). 

Despite a bad experience with colibri torch type lighter in the past, I am somewhat tempted as I've seen if for around 20 bucks online.


----------



## sunspot

SolarFlare. I can't give a good recomendation on the Brunton Firelight. It's made from a cast base metal, uses too much fuel and on about the sixth refill, the flame has gotten erratic.


----------



## loalight

Cy:

I just sent my Varaflame to these guys in Glendale Ca: http://members.tripod.com/~Transporter/Repair-Resource.html

Guy on the phone seems nice. I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## sotto

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*
Sorry to report my vintage Ronson is not holding it's butane charge. 

Sotto, did you ever get your Ronson repaired? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cy:

I ran across a repair site online here in LA (I forget where it is but I think I can find the receipt). I had to send my Varaflame Windlite back twice, but the 2nd time it seems to be fixed and will hold a charge of gas for at least several days or longer. Last time I got it back I noticed the guy had fixed the lid so it snapped shut tighter probably placing that little spring loaded ball tightly up against the lighter nozzle helping to seal it off from any slow leaks. Whenever I snap the lid open, I hear a little gas coming out the nozzle, but I don't hear it with the lid snapped shut anymore. I used to hear it a lot even with the lid shut, but the lid didn't used to shut tightly. 

Do a search online for Ronson lighter repair. Seems like the guy was up in the San Fernando valley somewhere. I believe his name was Trevor and he had a British accent.

Edit: Actually I just checked the Ronson Windlite Gas again and it's still a blowtorch on high and it's been at least 7 days or so since I filled it last.


----------



## cy

Sotto, my Varaflame will hold a charge for a few weeks. I'm not picky, just want no leakage at all /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

don't want to use the LA repair guy...


----------



## sithjedi333

What is the difference between the Vector Gear and Pinnacle models? Is there a preference between the two? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Well, I've been using this Sarome one for a few weeks now, and it is proving to be very reliable and virtually bomb-proof... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (milled out of a block of aluminum /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif )


----------



## Frenchyled

hehe Bart /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I have the Colibri 3003 and very happy with it too. I don't know at 8000 meter but at 3000 it is OK !! It use one battery for the ignition of the torch flame, very nice for about $75.00 on Ebay /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Here it is :


----------



## loalight

[email protected], what model Sarome is that? 

's lurvely.


----------



## cy

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Well, I've been using this Sarome one for a few weeks now, and it is proving to be very reliable and virtually bomb-proof... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (milled out of a block of aluminum /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif ) 


[/ QUOTE ]

what model is that? where can you find it?


----------



## [email protected]

It's the Sarome SJ4-02 , I got it via a very kind Japanese member (kj /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif ).


----------



## moeman

Do i hear Group Buy????? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif
Just joking....
if you don't mind me asking how much did it set you back?
edit: around $50.00? i would buy one if it was available to us.....
thanks,
chris


----------



## jtice

I got my Colibri lighter from Sportsmans the other day.

Pretty nice, lights every single time, first strike.
The flame is wider, and not quite as hot as my Mirco Tourch.

Its VERY light weight. But, it is 90% plastic.
Seems it will take rain, and a quick dunk with no problems.

Heres My Lighters Pics.


----------



## [email protected]

Chris, I paid US$ 69.- shipped. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## jtice

Heres a vid of the Colibri.

http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/misc/Colibri%20Lighter.AVI


----------



## jtice

well, this is disappointing..

I was using my new lighter a good bit, so I thought i would fill it up.
Doesnt seem like it holds much, but I think its effecient, so that should make up for it.

BUT, after I filled it up, it wont work anymore [email protected]!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif

I have tried adjusting the level, but still nothing, grrrrrrrrr


----------



## MikeF

I have you just like yours, and it did the same thing. It lit about 10 times, and then hasn't worked at all since I refilled it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## jtice

Well, that doesnt make me feel better.

I wonder what could have caused this...


----------



## cy

Wonder if Kj would go for a group buy?


----------



## moeman

would be sweet...
btw cy,
how much did you spend on your Ronson?
thanks,
chris


----------



## cy

I paid $2 for my Ronson Veriflame at a neighborhood garage sale.


----------



## xochi

I'll give you 4 dollars for it, Cy! Double your money! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## xochi

What is the Vector Gear made of? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif I couldn't find this info anywhere.


----------



## cy

xochi, many thanks for you generous offer /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

hey 5,250 yen = $49 + shipping for the SJ1-04 lighter


----------



## moeman

yes, but who will buy them and ship them to us?
very cool...
btw cy, i just spent way too much on a ronson Veriflame. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
we shall see....
chris


----------



## StevieRay

I just ordered one of these.


----------



## xochi

StevieRay, 
I'm very tempted by the Vector Gear so please post some details on the construction and materials when you get yours.

That Sj1-04 would definately have me opening my wallet if someone out there were kind enough to do a group buy. What are the specifics about that lighter (ignition , flame type, etc).

After all lighters are just liquid fuel flashlights so by comparison to some of our beloved lights, these are cheap.


----------



## StevieRay

[ QUOTE ]
*xochi said:*
StevieRay, 
I'm very tempted by the Vector Gear so please post some details on the construction and materials when you get yours.

That Sj1-04 would definately have me opening my wallet if someone out there were kind enough to do a group buy. What are the specifics about that lighter (ignition , flame type, etc).

After all lighters are just liquid fuel flashlights so by comparison to some of our beloved lights, these are cheap. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I will let you all know as soon as I get it.
As to the Sarome lighter. Maybe some of our Japanese friends will volunteer to do a group buy! Please /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## [email protected]

The Sarome is a flint ignition butane lighter with a normal (non-turbo) flame. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
Having had numerous jet/turbo lighters, I still think the normal flame is best, and least likely to fail. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Skyline

Just received my Blazer PB-207 today from: www.hill.u-net.com

All I can say is: holy crap, the flame is huge! It really roars too. Very impressive. It's actually much smaller than I thought it would be -- it'll fit into a pocket easily. The only drawback is that it's not particularly wind resistant. It's quite easy to blow the flame out, although I've yet to try it outdoors in windy conditions to confirm.

I'll still keep my Windmill Delta for those really windy days. However, the Blazer's flame really makes the Windmill's look laughable. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Plus, I can run the Blazer for 10 minutes before I have to shut it down. I can only run the Windmill for about 35-40 seconds before it's too hot.

The Blazer PB-207 is a nice tool. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## MaxaBaker

Skyline, I don't know if you have looked around about the PB-207s a lot, but if you do, you'll probably find a great deal of information about how YOU CAN BURN THE CRAP OUT OF ALMOST ANYTHING with them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif soda cans, glass, some metals, etc. Those get HOT!!!!!! I'd love to buy one myself but I'd probably get myself into serious trouble with it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif


----------



## Skyline

Why yes, yes I have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I plan to BURN THE CRAP OUT OF ALMOST EVERYTHING this weekend. Woo hoo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Some pics off the net:


----------



## Sinjz

I completely agree with Skyline; The Blazer PB-207 is awesome! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I actually have brand new one (clear) available. If someone wants it for $50 shipped within the US, PM me.

BTW Skyline, are you using normal butane or the extra refined stuff?


----------



## Emilion

[ QUOTE ]
*Skyline said:*
Why yes, yes I have. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I plan to BURN THE CRAP OUT OF ALMOST EVERYTHING this weekend. Woo hoo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Some pics off the net:








[/ QUOTE ]

I've been using this for 6 months, last week I dropped it and the wire that start the spark was broken......That cost me $17...

And I buy a cheap replacement from Iroda.


----------



## SJACKAL

Speaking about Iroda, they make nice lighters too, but don't last, I had an Iroda, used it daily for about 3 months and one day while I was on a trip, it cronked out and won't light up no more even thought theres still sparks and fuel. So much for cheap stuff.

I had another one but with that experience, its can only serve as a back up lighter only.


----------



## Frenchyled

Hey Vector-Gear fanatics !! Look /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Two weeks ago, I had a chat with Jtice and we spoke about lighters. I show him my small collection, colibri beam and 3003, and Dupont X-tend. But Jtice show me a link with the Vector-Gear and said me that it's the better lighter for wind, rain or altitude.
Oh no, as an impulsive buyer, I ordered this marvel because I certainly need it in my collection /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I received it today and I want to share with you my first impression. I choose the grey_laker model, not bad but I think aluminium one will be nice too. Some parts are made with plastic, small disappointment for a lighter at this price /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif 
Pro :

Very light lighter for his size.
Ergonomic.
Windows to see gas level.
Nice ignition and flame.

My first impression is good and I like it, I have only to test all his abilities with rain, wind and altitude.
Thanks for the advice Jtice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

And now some shots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SJACKAL

Nice!


----------



## sithjedi333

Frenchy,

Thanks for the great photos! Please keep us updated on your thoughts on the Vector Gear. I was wondering:
-what parts are made of plastic?

-what color is best for pocket carry, where it will get scratched up?

Thanks!


----------



## jtice

Cool Frenchy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif glad you like it.

I was tempted to get it, but the price is just too much for me, for a lighter.
I do like the design though, small, sleek, simple.

I am very disapointed in the Colibri Gear lighter I got, as I mentioned above, after I refilled it, iw will not light /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
Odd, it lit EVERY time before I filled it. I just dont understand /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I THINK, I saw in this thread, that there is a butain flame unit that you can put in a zippo case? Ill have to look back through the posts.
Anyone have any experience with those? I think my trusty zippo was one of my most reliable lighters, only problem is they evaporate too quickly. So I thought the butain insert would be nice.
I would basically like to have a butain, water tight zippo.


----------



## jtice

Ah, heres one that still has the flint wheel, which I like alot !
http://www.pazyryk.co.uk/Pazyryk_Limited_Petrol_Cigarette_Lighters_73.html

Might have to try to find that in the US /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
or, a nice guy to order it for me, if they dont ship to the US /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Heres the push button, torch one.
http://www.magic25filter.com/z_plus_zippo_lighter_case_replacement_torch_flame.html

I have always been a zippo fan, and was thinking of learning more zippo tricks anyway hehe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## greenlight

Anyone use a laser to light-up with?


----------



## mokona2

Nice Vector Gear Frenchyled /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I just received my matte black version, but there is already a scuff mark on one edge /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif What finish is yours? I'm thinking of getting another Gear for back up or EDC if I end up scuffing the finish off of my current one.


----------



## Phylor

Can someone with a Vector Gear tell me if you can light a candle with it? I have a Windmill "torch" type lighter, and it's very difficult to light a candle with it. It seems to blow it out instead of lighting it. I guess I need to look for a lighter with a "softer" flame. What is the flame on the Vector Gear like?


----------



## mokona2

I haven't tried to light a candle with mine yet, but I think I could light a candle with it by tipping the lighter sideways. As for the flame on the Gear, it is like a gas stove.. blue tint and sounds like a small blower. Not a very tall flame though (no flamethrower look).


----------



## Skyline

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*
BTW Skyline, are you using normal butane or the extra refined stuff? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm using Colibri Premium Butane with the PB-207, Prometheus Butane for the Windmill Delta.


----------



## Frenchyled

I will try to reply to all your questions guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

For Sithjedi333, for the plastic parts I think a picture is better than words :






For Sithjedi333 and Mokona2 :
The color I've choose is Mettalic Grey Lacquer, I don't know about scratch resistant which color is better, but this one seems good.

For Phylor :

Yes you can light a candle with the Vector Gear without problem, I've try it for you and it work well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled

Oh, and I have a question for you guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I can't find Vector refined butane here in France and I don't know where I could find triple refined butane for my Vector Gear ? It seems impossible to order in the U.S due to Postal regulations in my country. Any idea ?


----------



## Skyline

Frenchy,

Can you find Colibri or Prometheus Butane? Either of these should be clean enough for the Vector Gear.


----------



## sithjedi333

Frenchy,

Thanks for the info!


----------



## moeman

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*
Here is my 50's Ronson Veriflame Windlite. Made in Germany, body is ultra-durable hard chrome. adjustable flame w/flint











[/ QUOTE ]

cy, just got one and it is a pretty nice lighter.
I had to spend about 10 minutes working on it (the flint had decomposed in the tube) and then i was able to get it to work.
Thanks,
chris


----------



## jtice

im currently looking at a fe Ronsons on ebay right now, much like the above lighter.
Think they are called Typhoons.


----------



## matrixshaman

I had to order one of the Vector Gear lighters from here: http://www.lighters-direct.com/ but it's been 11 days now since it shipped. It still shows it's in the USPS delivery confirmation system but I'm having a hard time understanding how it takes 11 days or more to get from West Virginia to Colorado. Did anyone else buy one here? Shipping times that slow? True Snail Mail at it's best?


----------



## StevieRay

I ordered mine from here. 

I received it in 3 days via Fedex home delivery.


----------



## matrixshaman

I wish I had found that place - that was a good deal not to mention better shipping. I actually called the place but they said that is typical for USPS ground - I guess they aren't shipping it Priority but it still seems way long. Must take them a month to get to California...


----------



## Wingerr

Is the Vector Gear one any less sensitive to an inadvertent filling with junky butane? The features say it has a dust net and filtering, but does that mean you can get away with less than premium stuff, or is it just forestalling the point at which it'll get clogged and become nonfunctional? I assume the filters are not replaceable by the end user- Sounds like some of the other lighters can easily get ruined with bad butane, at which point it'd have to be tossed out.


----------



## mokona2

Matrixshaman, I ordered my Vector Gear from the same shop you did and I have received mine in about 10 days (I live in San Francisco). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

Steve: thanks for the link, I'll have to check that place out should I need another lighter.


----------



## sithjedi333

mokona,

How do you like it?

I feel my self control slipping...


----------



## xochi

Anyone know what kind of metal the case of the Gear is?


----------



## loalight

OK, OK, before all you itchy wallet-finger types go and buy a Vector Gear, let me say that I am underwhelmed by it. It's solidly built, yes. As to it's other claims...
-fuel does NOT last longer for me, especially considering large reservoir
-flame is not consistent, going back and forth between jet and 'blue blob'
-the window is kind of crappy.. it's not easy to see through unless you're in bright light.

I do like the action of the lid, and the seal seems decent. I ike that the fuel adjust covers the fuel nipple.

It's nice, but it is NOT a revolution at all. An evolution, maybe.. but I haven't seen it, to be honest. I wish I'd saved my money! 

I have tons of nice ighters- it's a problem. About half of the collection are either jet or catalyst type lighters, and none, including the Gear, is a standout. I disassemble and clean the lint out of mine regularly, but it's barely worth the time. I've spent thousands, all told.

Sadly, though, the best catalyst style I ever found was a cheapie I bought at Excalibur in Vegas. It had a catalyst-jet AND a regular bic-type flame going at the same time. best combo ever, and hard to find on the so-called better brands.


----------



## mokona2

sithjedi333: I'm pretty much in agreement with loalight.. it's a decent lighter, but not outstanding. It works for my BOB/EDC use, so I haven't really tested it out all that much.

xochi: I'm not sure, but I'd guess the body of the Vector Gear is aluminum.


----------



## xochi

loalight, mokona2 

Thanks for the "bottom line" ! You've just saved me some dough. Not to mention some dissapointment. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## matrixshaman

mokona2 - I finally got mine today - 12 days - I think the USPS doesn't like me. I haven't had the chance to check it out much yet but if it works well at altitude it will be worth it form me. Other than that not that great looking for the price. I'll give it a good review later and post a pic as I got mine in the polished 'chrome' which looks more like polished aluminum.


----------



## sithjedi333

I got a used Vector Gear lighter off Ebay for around $15. I'm no lighter expert, but this one seems pretty sweet. It's solidly built, and has an O-ring around the cap and flame adjustment dial. The flame is fairly consistent.


----------



## mokona2

I started leaving pocket change in my pocket so now my Vector Gear is all scuffed up 

matrixshaman: if the polished chrome is more durable than the matte finished ones, then that may be my next lighter purchase. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## Acme

Jtice, that was me selling the butane inserts for the Zippos. The inserts came from decorative lighters were made by KGM Vector. They were not waterproof, but they did use flint-and-wheel ignition systems. The butane would flow whenever the Zippo lid was open, in contrast to the usual push-button method. Far from a "turbo" or jet-flame, the butane flame was gentle, a lot like the fuel-oil flame from the original Zippo.

From what I heard, as a result of a threatened lawsuit from Zippo, KGM/Vector changed the design of their lighter so they don't appear to be so similar to the Zippos. You'd have to get a 2004 model KG/Vector to get a close copy of the Zippo.

If memory serves, CY bought one of these... I too would be interested in how these conversion worked out for the people that bought them. I've never had any problem with mine, but I don't beat it up much either. 

CY, do you want to comment on how the conversion that you bought from me worked for you?

Larry


----------



## jtice

Closest one to a zippo i found here 
http://www.pazyryk.co.uk/Pazyryk_Limited_Petrol_Cigarette_Lighters_73.html

think its just like what you are talking about Larry.


----------



## Acme

Yup, that's it. The white plastic is somewhere between translucent and opaque so you can just barely see how much fuel is left. The ones I was selling were complete lighters, with truly ugly leather-and-tatami-mat trim.

L


----------



## matrixshaman

cy - thanks for bringing this fine lighter to my attention. It's a great lighter. I got very lucky and found a brand new one - well probably made 40 or 50 years ago but never used still in the original plastic display box with unused registration papers etc. for a very reasonable price.



























I like it! Nice to find old stuff new built to last.


----------



## matrixshaman

moeman - I had the same experience with getting the Ronson started up. It was odd - had to use a wire and compressed air to get a bunch of grey stuff out of the flint holder before I could put a new one in. It seemed all decomposed but once I cleaned it out, put in a new flint and fuel it lit right up.


----------



## matrixshaman

BTW - the pics here of the Ronson Variflame don't really do it justice. There are white specs showing in the pictures from two sources - one is a reflection of white overspray paint on the table it was sitting on and the other is just tissue paper dust particles from wiping the fingerprints off the lighter before taking the pics. It's flawless as brand new other than what appeared to be a slight coating on the inside of the metal surrounding the flame. I assume it may have been lit a couple times or it was from butane leaking out over the years. Oh-oh I sense another addiction coming on... thanks a lot cy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy

Man what a find!!!

note this lighter is Hard Chromed. don't find that kind of craftsmanship nowdays. 

Mine is so hard, nothing in my pocket comes close to hurting it. Don't drop it. it will still dent on concrete just like HA. 

My Veri flame unfortunately is leaking out in aprox. 2 weeks.

here's my Veri-flame next to ARC4X


----------



## Gone Jeepin

I found this thread late but really enjoy reading all the comments about the different lighters, great info... I have the Vector Gear and really like it. It has performed perfectly for the past few years. I rotate it with my Zippo as EDC. I can never seem to leave the Zippo for too long. I also have a Windmill as sold through EMS stores three years ago in my bag as a spare/back up. I know the opinions are mixed on Windmill as far as reliability, but can report that mine is been OK so far under light use. The Varaflame from Ronson as discussed in this thread looks great. I wish the Vector had that hard chrome finish...


----------



## xochi

I managed to find a varaflame that's leaking like a sieve but it'll still light for a few hours. I also picked up a ronson amero lite for 4.99 at eckerds. It's sad, the lighter works well but it's made in china and looks pretty shoddy. It might as well be disposable compared to the varaflame.


----------



## cy

vintage ronson and current ronson are two different animanls. 

Kind of like Schwinn bikes of yesteryears and Schwinn bike found in Walmarts today. 

I'd like send my Veraflame in for service too. Sure wish I knew who to send it to.


----------



## cy

[ QUOTE ]
*Acme said:*
Jtice, that was me selling the butane inserts for the Zippos. The inserts came from decorative lighters were made by KGM Vector. They were not waterproof, but they did use flint-and-wheel ignition systems. The butane would flow whenever the Zippo lid was open, in contrast to the usual push-button method. Far from a "turbo" or jet-flame, the butane flame was gentle, a lot like the fuel-oil flame from the original Zippo.

From what I heard, as a result of a threatened lawsuit from Zippo, KGM/Vector changed the design of their lighter so they don't appear to be so similar to the Zippos. You'd have to get a 2004 model KG/Vector to get a close copy of the Zippo.

If memory serves, CY bought one of these... I too would be interested in how these conversion worked out for the people that bought them. I've never had any problem with mine, but I don't beat it up much either. 

CY, do you want to comment on how the conversion that you bought from me worked for you?

Larry 

[/ QUOTE ]

Zippo conversion works GREAT! it's currently the most dependable lighter I have (besides a bic). It's been holding butane charge tight. flame adjustment is a little touchy, but is tolarable. 

one of the best $$ I've spent.


----------



## Acme

That's good to hear, cy.

Thanks for the feedback.

Larry


----------



## matrixshaman

cy - when I was searching around for info on the Variflame I got I found at least one place that does service on them. Unfortunately I didn't bookmark it but I think if you do a Google search on "Ronson Variflame" or even just Ronson lighters you'll find it out there in cyberspace.


----------



## cy

thanks matrix, I found those service points too. only I don't know who to trust. after getting negative feedback from someone else whe sent in their Ronson for service. 

it still leaked after getting it back. Mine still works great, just leaks out after two weeks. or not reliable anymore...


----------



## loalight

I sent mine in to the people in Glenwood. it had a leak before; now it doesn't, although it still has a somewhat sputtery sound.


----------



## MaxaBaker

[ QUOTE ]
*cy said:*





[/ QUOTE ]

Wow. If that's a full size zippo that flame is big! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Acme

That's a standard size Zippo, alright. The KGM/Vector insert is jes' showin' off. Normally it's more modest and shy.

Larry


----------



## cy

ok, found this site with details repairing your ronson leaks with disposable lighter parts. looks interesting, going to try it soon.

http://tinyurl.com/7omah


----------



## cy

just got my new Sarome in...


----------



## matrixshaman

Looks nice - what can you tell us about this lighter? I see it says and looks like solid aluminum.


----------



## cy

yep, Sarome is solid aluminum and very well contructed. Blue anodize aluminum. pretty certain it's hard anodized. just don't have guts to put it to scatch test. 

lots of attention to detail. very nice presentation!

Lighter jewery.. almost too nice to use. I'm carrying around in a Oakley bag. 

I believe this model is only available in Japan.


----------



## xochi

Cy, I got my notice today. I'll pick it up at the Post Office tomorrow. I got gunmetal in the other model. I sure hope it is HA but I'd be surprised if it was. I won't be babying it. It'll get used and pocket carried so we should know for sure in a couple weeks if its HA. No scratch test needed.

Yours sure is pretty in blue.


----------



## Overload

I bought a Vector Gear, and it leaked like a sieve. Worked well right after charging, but a few days later it was empty. Ended up buying a $10 flashlight/watch/lighter set (SWAT GEAR) from a roving salesman, and am impressed with the x3 LED light and the lighter. The compass on the lighter doesnt work, but the lighter does. It doesn't have weather proof lighting, but I dont care anymore.

Overload in Colorado


----------



## xochi

I got Sarome on Sat. It is a beautiful lighter. Feels very substantial. I've already put a big nick in it but this thing should look great even scratched to hell. The only way I'd improve it is with hard ano and swap out the hardware for hex or star bit type. I'd really like to be able to take it apart to clean it. I wish I knew someone to mill a slot in it for a tritum tube because that would really enhance this thing and there is lots of room in their for one as well.


----------



## Gone Jeepin

The Sarome lighters look great. Let us know about how they perform after a few refills. I just got a Varaflame today that I won on Ebay a while back. After a little cleaning, adding a new flint and gas it works well. The flame is "stronger" than the Bic or Djeep I think because of the deeper chimnee. The sparker wheel is also better (just like my Zippo). I am not sure if it is the hard chrome mentioned earlier in this thread, but the finish is still in very good condition. This lighter was obviously a daily user until it ended up in a collection but the finish has stood up better than I would have guessed. Now if it can hold the gas charge I will be very happy.


----------



## cy

Veraflame is built better than new Sarome. must say Sarome works flawlessly and looks GREAT

here's a pic Veraflame being tested for tightness in 50's Frankoma pottery. holding tight after 30min.


----------



## cobb

I got one of those clickie lighters from 7 11 the otehr day. I find it lights in the first click and even in mild wind. I use to hate how hard it was to flick my bic in a light breeze. Heck, if you exhale while flicking it will blow out.


----------



## xochi

Hey Cy
I'm curious about your veriflame windlite. I picked up another today and it also leaks. Are you hopeing for integrity at all gas levels or just with gas on low? Mine absolutly pours out when the flame is adjusted up high and this is on both lighters. Where does yours leak?

Mine are mainly leaking from the top where the flame is but the leak is very slow (can't hear it) when the adjust wheel is all the way down. What have you tried to get yours sealed? 

I took the filler valve out of my dented one and noticed that there is actually a type of wick inside these things. Just a fyi. I can't figure out how to get any of the rest of the lighter apart without it being a permanent alteration. How about you?

There are also differences between the finishes of my two veriflames. The one I bought today is matte on the lower half like cy's. My dented version is a stainless steal finish and smooth.


----------



## wasabe64

Wow, how have you guys been getting your hands on the Sarome SJ1's?


----------



## cy

[ QUOTE ]
*xochi said:*
Hey Cy
I'm curious about your veriflame windlite. I picked up another today and it also leaks. Are you hopeing for integrity at all gas levels or just with gas on low? Mine absolutly pours out when the flame is adjusted up high and this is on both lighters. Where does yours leak?

Mine are mainly leaking from the top where the flame is but the leak is very slow (can't hear it) when the adjust wheel is all the way down. What have you tried to get yours sealed? 

I took the filler valve out of my dented one and noticed that there is actually a type of wick inside these things. Just a fyi. I can't figure out how to get any of the rest of the lighter apart without it being a permanent alteration. How about you?

There are also differences between the finishes of my two veriflames. The one I bought today is matte on the lower half like cy's. My dented version is a stainless steal finish and smooth. 

[/ QUOTE ]

leak tested Veraflame in a bowl of water for 1/2 hour with no leaks. 

seems our 50's gas lighter is just plain in-efficient compared to a modern Sarome. 

when veraflame is operating, you can hear gas hissing out at a high rate, but flame is normal sized. VS new Sarome barely hear any gas come out and see normal size flame also. 

seems my Veraflame is not leaking afterall. just is using up the gas pretty quickly.

hard chrome looks simular to stainless steel. open cap and look inside for frost lines where plating stops.


----------



## xochi

Oh and sort of OT but while prowling around antique malls after an old lighter (found tons of'em for cheap- only two veriflame winlites though (both leakers so far)) I found a 1st generation inova x5! Odd place to find one, huh? It has bright blue leds and I've stripped off the ano and it now looks pretty exotic. I'd stick a trit in it if I could figure out how to cut a clean looking slot in the side.


----------



## xochi

This is how I repaired my Ronson Veraflame Windlite leaks. I used the technique on the website that uses disposable parts. That site is difficult to understand so here is what I did. This is cut&paste from a PM so forgive me if the context seems a little odd, I'm just too lazy to rewrite it:



All you have to do is dismantle the disposable lighter , I just stuck it in a plastic bag and wacked it with a hammer - pop! I bought a piezo lighter at walmart and it had the right parts. I forget the brand. I also wacked two other lighters and they also had the right parts. You won't have any trouble finding them.



The way the lighter delivers fuel is like this:



When looking at the Varaflame's burner the highest piece you will see is a 'pin' sticking up through a collar. This pin is pushed up via gas pressure to create an opening between the pin and the collar that allows gas to flow. Gas doesn't flow through the pin like many modern lighters. The pin is resting in a 'cup' that has a small hole in the bottom of it (carburetor). Gas flows up from the tank through this hole. When the spring loaded ball in the lid of the lighter pushes the pin down, the bottom end of the pin is supposed to seal the hole in the bottom of the 'cup' . I don't know if there used to be a rubber piece om the end of the windlites pin or not, neither one of mine had one and both jets leaked. Also, the lighter pictured on the website is a varaflame comet not a windlite. Either way, the rubber bit is pulled from the stalk on the disposable , the skinny nipple on the rubber piece is removed and then the piece is glued into the depression on the bottom side of the pin. Of course, make sure the depression is clean. I used super glue and it's still holding well. It's only been a few days though.



The 'cup' sits down in the piece that actually screws into the tank (the reverse threaded piece). At the top of this piece there is a lip sticking up from the center. This is where I put the small rubber donut from the disposable. It is kind of a pain to get on but it will stretch over the lip. Then just reassemble. This is pretty much what I did.



As far as your hissing issue goes, you might try repositioning the 'adjuster wheel' on the piece I refered to as the collar (I guess this is the jet). By tightening or loosening the collar you can swing the flame intensity range in either direction. With the lighter dismantled (flint sleeve and cap/flintwheel/windscreen removed) I just used another lighter to light the flame so that I could find the 'low' position I was happy with and then I placed the adjuster back on at the extreme low position. Common sense basically. Keep in mind though, you will get better results if you fill the lighter and let it rest till the butane gets up to room temperature before doing the adjusting (it's a pain because you have to hold the pin down for 15 min or so). The flame will also behave differently based on how full the tank is.


That's it. These lighters are very nice and cheap as hell in antique malls but you do have to keep your eyes out for'em and it's likely that you'll have to fix what you buy. They are cool though and so long as the repair I did holds, I'd have to say that this is an absolutely unbeatable deal on a lighter. I paid five bucks for one of mine and 9 for the other, Cy got his for 2 bucks and it doesn't even leak. I'm gonna go look for more today so maybe I'll have some to sell.


----------



## sithjedi333

For those of you living in NYC, the Paul Smith store in Union Square has several Sarome lighters in different colors on sale for $40 apiece (original price $70). Hope that helps.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings

Colibri beam sensor lighters are the ultimate. 

http://www.colibrilighters.co.uk/


----------



## this_is_nascar

I've got a couple old Ronson's for sale in the B/S/T non-light thread.


----------



## lasercrazy

I think I might look into a Sarome lighter. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## sithjedi333

Just a little feedback on Vector customer service. I sent in my Vector Gear with $7 return shipping (per their instructions on the website) and got it back within 2 weeks functioning like new. Cheers for Vector!


----------



## andytheboa

http://www.countycomm.com/fuellighters.htm


----------



## cy

[ QUOTE ]
*xochi said:*
This is how I repaired my Ronson Veraflame Windlite leaks. I used the technique on the website that uses disposable parts. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Xochi, just checking to see how your repairs held up? are they still holding tight? 

dug out my old veriflame, unused for awhile. still holding butane charge from a month ago.


----------



## xochi

It's holding tight but something has happened that won't let the gas out to light. I shake it and it's full of fuel but nothing comes out. I suspect that the superglued piece got lodged in the carburetor hole but I haven't had time or inclination to take it apart lately. 

Incidentally, I've noticed that there are several versions of this lighter and one has a jet that releases gas around the pin and one through the pin.


----------



## cy

mine is thru the pin. soooo glad I didn't have to take my veriflame apart. 

finding out that I use Veriflame more than new sarome. don't have to baby hardchrome finish as it's harder than anything in my pocket. including HA.


----------



## Prototype3a

Ok here's a real test for a lighter. I receintly went on my first underway on a submarine and learned that while submerged O2 gets pretty low at times. Most people carry normal bic lighters and when the O2 gets low almost all won't light unless you put a couple of them together and light them all at once. Don't know why this works but it does. Anyway any suggestions for a lighter (for smokers) that is "sub safe" and works under these low O2 conditions?


----------



## Xrunner

Does the Sarome lighter have a bic-like match flame or more of a jet type flame?

-Mike


----------



## GarageBoy

The county comm one works ok, but evaporates faster than zippos.


----------



## [email protected]

[ QUOTE ]
*Prototype3a said:*
Ok here's a real test for a lighter. I receintly went on my first underway on a submarine and learned that while submerged O2 gets pretty low at times. Most people carry normal bic lighters and when the O2 gets low almost all won't light unless you put a couple of them together and light them all at once. Don't know why this works but it does. Anyway any suggestions for a lighter (for smokers) that is "sub safe" and works under these low O2 conditions? 

[/ QUOTE ] AA BATTERY CIGARETTE LIGHTER~No GAS~WINDPROOF~FLAMELESS /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## xochi

I've seen those in drug stores as well for like 3 dollars.


----------



## [email protected]

Hmm, if you see them again, let me know please. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I've been thinking to get one, but $11.- without color of choice was a bit much IMHO... (I'm frugal /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif )


----------



## paulr

Smoking in a low O2 environment doesn't sound like the best use of the available oxygen /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif.


----------



## DarkWorker

I have tried a lot of lighters and still come back to my zippo's. Butane lighters are nice especially the flameless ones but if they get cold/hot the flame height can really change. If you set one to run cold and carry it in your pocket and warm it up you end up loosing your eyebrows when you light it. You never have that problem with a zippo. While not water proof you really have to soak one down before it will not light, and the juice is really cheap.


----------



## cy

Sarome's adjustable flame is more like a bic, not a jet flame. 

really like zippo's but main drawback for me is evaporation. Since I don't smoke and lighter is used infrequently. Zippo's fuel will be all gone when I do need a lighter. 

mainly use my lighter to ignite charcoal, grilling out. 

lighters like Sarome and Veriflame have advantage of flint spark and reliable fuel source of butane. best of both.


----------



## picard

what the brunton helios stormproof lighter? It looks really robust. this is the URL:

http://www.brunton.com/product.php?id=34


----------



## GarageBoy

smoking in a sub = bye bye O2 LOL


----------



## xochi

Zippos are okay. But I worry about them leaking in my pocket and burning the hell out of my leg. Unless you fill them everyday they aren't reliable. The fuel smells like hell so they aren't appropriate for smoking things that require inhalation and flame application.

Turboflames are neat and if the peizo ignition doesn't crap out light in strong wind. But if you smoke cigarettes they mutilate the cigarette end unless your real careful. They are also very fickle about the fuel they use and can't be filled unless empty.

I love the varaflame cuz it is super reliable, doesn't leak and burn my leg, lights in moderate wind, doesn't require holding anything to keep the flame lit, they are built like a tank, can be refilled before completely empty, they don't require special filtered fuel and they are relatively cheap.


----------



## ledfan

Picard,
I bought a Bunton Helios a year or so ago. Seems like a candidate for Ultimate Lighter. Its not what you would pick to carry in your pocket and light your cigs. Aimed at survival and outdoors.

Its a nice piece of gear. Lights first time everytime. Designed to work at altitude and in high winds (although I haven't tested this). I'm more of a collector than a user.


----------



## xochi

I've played with the helios but to be really sure of a lighters reliability it really needs to be carried and used on a semi regular basis. Any lighter with a piezo electric ignition is a very poor choice for something to depend on in a survival situation.


----------



## [email protected]

I just repaired 2 Windlites using Xochi's method, and now both seal perfectly! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Thanks for posting that Xochi! It was very easy to do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy

Cooooool... sure is good to hear these old windlites have a new lease on life.

Since my windlite is hard chromed, it actually gets used. finish is harder than anything in my pocket, including HA. 

Sarome on other hand is almost too pretty/perfect to use. kinda of pita. guess I should sell my sarome to someone that will use it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## [email protected]

LOL! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
My Sarome is being beadblasted and HA3'd at the moment, this should give it a longer lasting finish. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Is the matte part of your lighter hard chrome as well Cy? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
I have a full matte one and a full chrome one, both in excellent condition. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## jtice

hmmm, those sure do look firmilar /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

glad you got them working bart! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## cy

yes my Windlite looks exactly like your beaded finish and yes it's hard chromed. 

tell tail signs of Hard chrome is yellow looking rings on inside of body. Hard chrome process is extremely expensive to do. 

normally chrome is flashed 2-3 10thousands or very thin. VS hard chrome can be applied 10+ mills thick. I would estimate my veriflames to be 2-3 mills thick of hard chrome. 

look up pricing on hard chrome and it will amaze you. it's usually reserved for mission critical components like F16 landing gear. 

pricing is out-rageous due to EPA regs for chromium solution and extended time in chromium tank combined with high amps.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks cy, it should look good for a long time than. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nekomane

Just found out about these yesterday at a store and did some searching on the web.

Oliver They are all oil lighters with the exception of the ADMY series listed at the bottom.

A tiny hex wrench which is used to exchange flints is incorporated into the tip of the fuel screw. There are some pics here.
I have never used these lighters but have read that the space between the flint/wick/flintwheel is crowded, and leaked oil sogs up this area making ignition difficult at times. A full tank is said to light up about 100 cigarrettes.

These Marvelous lighters do not look as solid, but have an assortment of unique flavors.


----------



## Aloft

Would someone please put my mind at ease? If this claim is true, surely this is THE ultimate lighter. Vector lighters claim that their "lean burn" system ... "drastically reduces the gas consumption rate of a lighter by more than 100%". Am I losing my mind, or is this a violation of the laws of thermodynamics? I believe that this claim means that the Vector lighters (about which I have read many good comments on this forum) actually produce more gas as they operate, resulting in a perpetual energy source that is sure to come in handy during an emergency. Or am I mistaken, and looking at this 'bass-ackwards'? I wrote them an email about it, but perhaps someone on CPF who still remembers some high school math can restore my faith in an ordered universe. Thanks...

Here's the link so you can check it out for yourselves. Please tell me I'm not going crazy !!!


----------



## Frenchyled

Hehe..you certainly speak about this "...First, it drastically reduces the gas consumption rate of a lighter by more than 100%...." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Read "gas consumption rate" and not "gas consumption " /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

But you're right it's a nice publicity /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And..I can guarantee you that this lighter don't produce more gas than it consumes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif I have one and I have to refill it sometimes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## [email protected]

They probably mean 50%, but like some who say twice as much,(wich in fact is 3 times the original amount /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif ) while they mean 1 time as much, they made a semantic mistake. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cy

prefer flint to any piezo igition


----------



## xochi

Aloft , I looked at those online and was _very_ tempted to buy one. When I saw them in the store I was very unimpressed. The 'impression of quality' that I want from many things when I buy them just wasn't there and I saw other models of Vectorkgm lighters that looked nearly identical to models costing 1/5th the price they wanted. 

While in the same store I saw these Porsche Designs . They were much higher quality than the vectors. They didn't seem to have very big fluid supplies though. Check out the PD5 or PD1. 

Also, anyone who wants a nice lighter, ask yourself if it has to be the torch type. A standard flame with flint spark is much more reliable , easier to maintain, cheaper, fluid lasts longer and with a decent windguard , lights in most situations. I'd recommend a ronson varaflame but I want to pick up a few more ronsons myself. So, don't buy a Varaflame windlite, they suck. Don't even bother doing a search on them on ebay. They're old and you just won't like them at all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif.


----------



## xochi

Bart, you must post picture of your sarome when it's ready.


----------



## Aloft

Thanks for the advice xochi . . . they do look impressive on line, so I'll scope 'em out in person if I can find them. Meanwhile, Brunton's look like the most rugged, but I'll check out the Ronsons as well.

Frenchyled. . . I think the "gas consumption" and "gas consumption rate" are essentially stating the same thing. Their claim (at least the way I read it) means a "less than zero" energy use. I wrote to them asking them to look into it. If they respond, I'll let everyone know. More likely, they'll quietly change it (or do nothing at all!). The book "Innumeracy" by John Allen Paulos describes this discouraging math illiteracy in quite an amusing fashion, if anyone is interested.


----------



## [email protected]

[ QUOTE ]
*xochi said:*
Bart, you must post picture of your sarome when it's ready. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Will do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## xochi

*Ultimate lighter thread...the return of*

Unfortunately the old ultimate lighter thread seems to have been lost so I'd like to start a new one for few reasons.

First, I really want to see how Barts HA3 sarome turned out. I'd also like to mention my discovery of another great but old lighter, The Sarome Gas. Today at the antique mall around the corner I found a big , chunky hard-chrome coated Sarome Gas lighter that looks to date from sometime between 1950 and 1970. This is a butane lighter with an adjustable flame and traditional flint spark wheel. The lighter is apparently hard chrome coated brass and I am VERY impressed with the quality of this thing. They don't make'em anywhere near the way they used to. This lighter has a brass and black enamel "Gas" emblem on the flip lid and says "sarome" and "Made in Japan" on the bottom. Three raised chevrons decorate the side of the flip lid opposite the hinge and serve to texturize the slick chrome for easier opening. Just as in the Ronson Varaflame Windlite , gas flows when the lid is opened and ceases when the lighter is closed. As zippo owners know, having a lighter that doesn't require a finger attached to it is very convenient. I'm inclined to believe that safety requirements no longer allow this type of design with butane lighters in the U.S. 

Sorry I haven't any pictures of the lighter. I paid 4 dollars for mine and although it's a bit rough cosmetically (the bottom 3rd of the body was apparently 'texturized" by bead/sand blasting or some type of chemical treatment by a previous owner) it works flawlessly and apparently holds a great deal of fluid. I was also lucky enough to find a NIB unit that even though the intitial bid was only 9.99, no one had bid on (there were a quite a few that expired without bidders). I contacted the guy and bought the lighter for 15.85 including shipping which I consider a steal for anything of this quality. There were a few other lighters like this in varied conditions that had expired without bidders even though they had starting bids as low as 5.98 (with shipping). These lighters apparently were offered for sale or as part of a promotion from RJ Reynolds and the lighter that I puchased has the box inserts from RJR. 

While pokeing around on ebay after these sarome lighters I also came across a couple Ronson Varaflame Windlites. I believe it was Cy who first posted photos of his lighter that got me hunting them down. These are also phenomenal quality lighters from many moons ago. Several individuals were selling old ronson ads from magazines. One advertisement promoted the lighters tested wind resistance up to just over 29mph and another ad published a retail price of 9.99 , IN 1960! I found an online calculator that adjusts for inflation and it equated that price into one of over $65.00 U.S. in 2005. 

The Ronson Varaflame Windlite and the Sarome Gas are two very nice lighters that are worth much more than they sell for and it is definitely worth going through a leaker or two (and the ronsons are easy to repair) to find a gem that is better than 99% of what you can get today. :nana:


----------



## jtice

*Re: Ultimate lighter thread...the return of*

That was a good thread 

Its really a shame we cant search old threads, I feel like all the information we gathered before the upgrade is GONE.
It might as well be really.

Anyway,
I ended up going back to the tried and true, BIC lighter.
Besides the fact that it wont lock, you cant beat it.
Lasts a long time, strong enough, good flame, though wind can be a problem.

I like torches, but I have been through more of them than I can count, 
and they all fail eventually.

~John


----------



## nekomane

*Re: Ultimate lighter thread...the return of*

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65118
I was also waiting for pics of Bart's HAIII and watching it


----------



## SJACKAL

*Re: Ultimate lighter thread...the return of*

Might as well a new thread. 

I lost my Zippo a few months ago, and hadn't really gotten a EDC replacement yet, relying on cheapo bics. Before the zippo was a small blowtorch style lighter, also lost.

I guess I would probably get another zippo, even though I hate the evaporation, the soot on the wick, and what not...


----------



## WinstonSmith

*Re: Ultimate lighter thread...the return of*

I carry a Zippo daily.. Fullsize, the little thin ones are pitiful. 

I collect them to a very small degree, and have about a dozen I'd not want to part with, so I carry a breakup zippo.

A breakup zippo (or a crap bin zippo) is one being sold on ebay for about $5. Mine was a polished brass model with "To Mike, Love Michelle" engraved on it. Looked like it had been left outside a while.

If anything is wrong with the guts, send the thing back to Zippo and let them rebuild it for you. They're fabulous about that, and will likely send you a few free flints along with your brand new guts and hinge.

Now, we bust out our trusty dremel tool with paper sanding disks or whatever's handy. Just take the finish right off, side to side, over the whole zippo. Engraving may take some real buzzing, but rest assured it'll be fine.

The result will be a funky matte brass zippo (they're all brass under the finish), that will tarnish into something neat indeed. You never need worry about key scratches or even dents, they just add more character, and you can lose the thing without getting overly bent about it.

I spent a bit of time collecting lighters.. Ended up with a few nice Scripto Vues and some vintage WW1 trench lighters in addition to the zippos.


----------



## paulr

*Re: Ultimate lighter thread...the return of*

Zippos are bulletproof but like all liquid fuel lighters, the fluid evaporates and they need regular refueling. They can also leak. I think they're best for frequent users (e.g. smokers). For occasional users, I think butane is the way to go. The Sarome and Varaflame sound great and I wonder if there's good ways to repair leaky ones.


----------



## [email protected]

I merged the 2 threads, so the information doesn't get scattered. 

For those waiting for pics of my lighter, you'll have to wait a while longer, since there has been a delay in anodizing the thing.  

I promise that as soon as I have the body back and re-assembled the lighter I *will* post pics.


----------



## fasuto

If you look for a lighter robust and cheap you should see the AZEN:
http://www.tackletour.com/reviewsportgearAZEN.html

http://www.salmongear.com/c209313p16408642.2.html

It is hard to find outside Canada, but someone sells on ebay.


----------



## HGB

[email protected] said:


> I promise that as soon as I have the body back and re-assembled the lighter I *will* post pics.


We didn't forget.

We are still waiting for those pics!!!


----------



## rugbymatt

i finally found a good Ronson Veriflame Windlite lighter on ebay. Well actually I bought three grand totally $10.75. When looking make sure you get the German one because the inner workings seem to hold up better. I got a New jersey model which had a very nice case and put the german workings into it and now I have a very nice very reliable lighter. It doesnt leak and lights up first time every time. I wanted to thank cy for turning me on to this lighter, it is a great lighter and you can still get them cheap on ebay.


----------



## connortn

OK. Which one of you guys beat me to the german made varaflame on ebay today
I sure hope you got a keeper! I've been following these posts for a while since I was looking for a good lighter. Maybe I'll catch one of you guys sleeping next time:candle:

Connor


----------



## nekomane

Bumping this thread back to life with some pics 
It may not be the Ultimate Lighter but it was enough for me to switch over from the 
disposable Bics I've been using for over 15 years.

Penguin Naked


----------



## karlthev

Well, that's pretty cool! Where did you get it...$?


Karl


----------



## nekomane

Found them in Tokyo. Dunno if they are available elsewhere.
Cost was about $US 40 at todays rate.


----------



## Duluth Diesel

I have one of these, the see through version: http://www.essentialgear.com/store.cgi?action=link&sku=503ShockPro

I had been very pleased with it. Tough as hell, huge fuel tank, the whole bit. Large in size but rugged and useful. Lit in 40 mph sustained winds. I bought the triple refined fuel from their website as well. That's all I've run in it. I EDC this lighter and use it for heating tubing and melting ice out of padlocks. Well, lately it won't light and has left me stranded a few times. If I mess with it enough it will light, but that's no good. Currently I'm disappointed and am taking matters up with the folks I ordered it from.


----------



## Aloft

I notice that Vector has not bothered to correct this claim, even though I wrote to them in August of 2005. Not a very comforting thought, I'll probably avoid them. Those 'Porsche Design' lighters are very nice looking, though expensive ... anyone ever tried one?




Aloft said:


> Would someone please put my mind at ease? If this claim is true, surely this is THE ultimate lighter. Vector lighters claim that their "lean burn" system ... "drastically reduces the gas consumption rate of a lighter by more than 100%". Am I losing my mind, or is this a violation of the laws of thermodynamics? I believe that this claim means that the Vector lighters (about which I have read many good comments on this forum) actually produce more gas as they operate, resulting in a perpetual energy source that is sure to come in handy during an emergency. Or am I mistaken, and looking at this 'bass-ackwards'? I wrote them an email about it, but perhaps someone on CPF who still remembers some high school math can restore my faith in an ordered universe. Thanks...
> 
> Here's the link so you can check it out for yourselves. Please tell me I'm not going crazy !!!


----------



## mosport

Glad you bumped this thread Neko, 

I've never really needed to carry one, but that's a really neat lighter!

:candle:

:thumbsup: 




nekomane said:


> Penguin Naked


----------



## jsr

What's everyone's take on Colibri? I purchased 3 Colibri Tailgaters from Fry's and 2 of them failed to light after refilling. They would light about 10% of the time after refilling. Seems if I put pressure on the flame adjuster at the bottom that would reduce the flame output, sometimes to nothing. 1 works regardless, which is nice, but I always heard good things about Colibri and having a 66% failure rate is not making a good impression on me. Not sure what in the design of the filling hole is wrong, but even my crappy butane lighters lasted me 3-5 yrs (and many refills) before not lighting. I do like the wind-proof Force V flame tho.


----------



## TigerhawkT3

I have a Colibri, and I haven't had any problems with it. I've refillled it a few times (with Colibri butane, if that matters). The model I have is the Trident, with the wheel that lets you select Quantum, SST, or Electro-Quartz. It's lots of fun. Now all I need is a decent holster small enough to fit it snugly.


----------



## Mr.Remote

cy said:


> yes my Windlite looks exactly like your beaded finish and yes it's hard chromed.
> 
> tell tail signs of Hard chrome is yellow looking rings on inside of body. Hard chrome process is extremely expensive to do.
> 
> normally chrome is flashed 2-3 10thousands or very thin. VS hard chrome can be applied 10+ mills thick. I would estimate my veriflames to be 2-3 mills thick of hard chrome.
> 
> look up pricing on hard chrome and it will amaze you. it's usually reserved for mission critical components like F16 landing gear.
> 
> pricing is out-rageous due to EPA regs for chromium solution and extended time in chromium tank combined with high amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What light is this pictured? Looks similar to HDS, but different tail and clip.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## moeman

that is an Arc4


----------



## cy

yup, it's an ARC4+ with flat tailcap mod... and it's available for $150 shipped conus. please PM if interested. 

ARC is giving $160 credit for ARC4+.

SOLD...


----------



## mosport

My brother is based out of Bangkok Thailand and his work takes him to Japan often. 

Here's the Sarome purchased for me 2 days ago from a Tokyo department store.


----------



## karlthev

Derek, what are these constructed of, aluminum? Cost?


Karl


----------



## cal..45

I recently bought this lighter and I'm very happy with it:

http://www.eurotops.de/product.aspx?id=26057&catid=9&M=1

I like the cool looking green flame and the brushed stainless stell just feels very good in the hand. but the best part is, that the flame won't extinguish unless you close the cap, no need to push the ignition button all the time. 



regards, holger


----------



## mosport

karlthev said:


> Derek, what are these constructed of, aluminum? Cost?
> 
> Karl



Hey Karl, Sarome SJ-series lighters are machined from solid aluminum and there's a few different variations. This one is a SJ4-02 in gun metal with list price of ¥5200 = $52 CAD = $45 US. 

Will have to wait a few months to receive it when my brother is back in Toronto.


----------



## karlthev

Nice lighter! I used to smoke but don't anymore still have a fascination with lighters as many do it seems. It'd be nice if they'd machine one of these beauties out of Stainless.


Karl


----------



## Morelite

mosport said:


> Hey Karl, Sarome SJ-series lighters are machined from solid aluminum and there's a few different variations. This one is a SJ4-02 in gun metal with list price of ¥5200 = $52 CAD = $45 US.


 
Yep, those Sarome SJ-series are nice lighters. I got the larger one and really like the simple and functional design. Someday I may try milling a Ti body for it.


----------



## GarageBoy

Torches that work- Blazer PB207 and CG 001s
Porsche Design works okay
Colibris/Prometheus/Vector- crap shoot

My buddy who works in a cigar store says almsot eveyone he sells to someone who uses the lighter gets sent back

Another favorite of mine: Im Corona


----------



## karlthev

Morelite said:


> Yep, those Sarome SJ-series are nice lighters. I got the larger one and really like the simple and functional design. Someday I may try milling a Ti body for it.



Wow, Titanium!!!


Karl


----------



## [email protected]

DUH! 
Completely forgot about this thread. 

Anyway, I'll post some pics now, but I'm not sure you will like them... :duck:
Freshly anodized and dusted.  



oo: :rock:
(no tripod, can you tell?  )





Present day: 

















:shakehead

That's how it looks after EDC-ing it for little over a year.... :thumbsdow
The lid is worn away by the plunger that's supposed to keep it securely closed, and it no longer does that.
It now opens enough to leak gas and is hold closed by friction only. :mecry:
The ano is holding up great though, even with some :tinfoil: deformation it's still good as new.  :thumbsup Thanks again N.  )


I doubt they will reward a warranty repair, so I'm planning on filing out the back and replace it with a strip of harder metal. Hmm, how abbrasive-resistant is Ti? :shrug: Probably something hardchromed will be better, though I think. :hahaha: :thinking:






[email protected] said:


> I merged the 2 threads, so the information doesn't get scattered.
> 
> For those waiting for pics of my lighter, you'll have to wait a while longer, since there has been a delay in anodizing the thing.
> 
> I promise that as soon as I have the body back and re-assembled the lighter I *will* post pics.


----------



## cy

my sarome have been a safe queen and still mint. 

it's one of those things that's too pretty to use. can't stand to take it out and put scratches :green:


----------



## M.S

I was just looking for a nice lighter to edc yesterday when I saw this topic here. I carry Mini Bic normally and I have Silva Helios and the AZEN that I carry when at the country house or hiking, but those two are too big to carry in the city.
I saw those Ronson Windlites here and got two of them from ebay. Hope that I can get at least one working. Really nice looking and classy lighters. Do you know if they all are hard chromed?

And thanks for information about them.


----------



## [email protected]

As far as I know both are hardchrome, the only issue I had with mine was a leaking valve. 
I scavenged some throwaways for the right size of rubber (a small dome), and cut that to length and glued it in place of the old/missing one. It has been working very well since, and apparently leakfree.


----------



## Morelite

[email protected] said:


>


 
[email protected], 

Did you remove the burner from the lighter before anodizing? If you did, how did you remove it? I working on making a titanium body and lid and need to remove the burner to measure the hole and threads. I've been able to disassemble all other parts but the burner. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## cy

that would be sweet if you would consider, milling an extra ti body for me. thanks,



Morelite said:


> [email protected],
> 
> Did you remove the burner from the lighter before anodizing? If you did, how did you remove it? I working on making a titanium body and lid and need to remove the burner to measure the hole and threads. I've been able to disassemble all other parts but the burner.
> Thanks in advance


----------



## [email protected]

Morelite, if you remove the adjustment ring carefully ( there is a small o-ring in it, :green: ) by unscrewing the little screw completely you will see 2 holes just like on the filling valve. 

Getting the adjustment ring back on is a PITA. :hairpull:


----------



## M.S

I got my two Varaflames yesterday, bought them from ebay for 12$ total including international shipping. 
Today at lunch I took one to the cigarette shop and got a butane can and flints for it. The lighter works, but is leaking. I'll try the other one tonight. They probably need the repair that was explained earlier in this thread...

Did you notice they have new zippo coming?


----------



## [email protected]

Yeah, I think that they were introduced in Europe before the US. :thinking:

I don't have one (yet  ) lately I have been looking at vintage lighters mostly.


----------



## OTMOPO3OK

*Several New Players*

Hello guys.
I read the whole thread and also am interested in getting a survival lighter (i don't smoke).

New Brunton Firestorm™ Stormproof Lighter looks very nice.
http://www.brunton.com/product.php?id=6

So does Windmill Trekker Lighter
http://www.essentialgear.com/Lighte...39/Windmill-Trekker-Lighter/product_info.html


AZEN NEO looks very attractive considering goor reviews and that it's $10 
(5 times cheaper than other guys)
http://www.sportgear.ca/lighters.html

What do you guys think about Brunton and Windmill lighters?


----------



## vetkaw63

Does anybody know of a place to repair old Scripto lighters? Any info on how to repair them?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## [email protected]

There is a Yahoo group for them, you might try looking there.


----------



## Thujone

Looks like you can pick up a ZippoBLU online now. Has anyone given one a shot?


----------



## [email protected]

Please continue here.


----------

